# IM SCREWED



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

i think i got someone pregnant.. im only 16 .. i dont know what the f*ck im oging to do... the girl is only 15 and she isnt having any cramps and she is due the first of the month and she says she thinks there might be a possibility...

i couldnt sleep all night and i feel like puking.. what the f*ck can i do...

im so nervous

if she is pregnant im going to have to leave ... run away or something i dno


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

dont run you p*ssy face up to it and be a father the last thing this nation needs is another fatherless child
put on a damn condom


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

O...k... you do know that sometimes girls lie about that just to get you to stay with them. Get a test kit for her, and read the results with her.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

damn dude...why didnt u THINK...condom?....ne ways ur prolly going through stress so im not gonna give u a lecture...get a test kit...and maybe its a coincidence..once in a while there periods do come late...just chill and think...but seriously....if ur not man enuff to stay if she is pregnant...then iono wut to tell u


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

yeh good idea.if she is 15 that is.............ooops









did you know her age


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

anotherreject04 said:


> dont run you p*ssy face up to it and be a father the last thing this nation needs is another fatherless child
> put on a damn condom











Stick it out and be a Man


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

i know this soudns corny.. but her dad is f*cking mafioso.. at least thats what i always got the drift of...

and he once told her "if u ever get pregnant as a teen, ill kill u, the baby, and the kid u did it with"

i just fear for my life as of now


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> i know this soudns corny.. but her dad is f*cking mafioso.. at least thats what i always got the drift of...
> 
> and he once told her "if u ever get pregnant as a teen, ill kill u, the baby, and the kid u did it with"
> 
> i just fear for my life as of now


 this is a joke right ??


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> i know this soudns corny.. but her dad is f*cking mafioso.. at least thats what i always got the drift of...
> 
> and he once told her "if u ever get pregnant as a teen, ill kill u, the baby, and the kid u did it with"
> 
> i just fear for my life as of now


 Best thing to do is to stick around and use your head. 
Check for Teen Health Clinic in phone book.
If she's not preggo, take drastic steps towards preventing it in the future.
If she is there's options .Running away shouldn't be one...
Too many guys don't take responsibility for their actions.
Good Luck.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

after what you just said about her dad you still done her bare-back ??

you got a death wish or something?


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

> and he once told her "if u ever get pregnant as a teen, ill kill u, the baby, and the kid u did it with"


where you live, im a boondock saint so ill protect you from the mafioso...








as for the girl, get a test kit, and if its positive try getting an abortion if you/she believe in that... your to young to be a father, so dont even try, it would ruin the rest of your life.

and for the future: DONT RUIN YOUR MEAT MAKE SURE YOU KEEP IT PACKAGED!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

seriously though there is the chioce for abortion

you are too young to be a dad
i did the same at your age 
and now im ready to have kids and get married


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

i always get scared to get my gf pregnant...couple days ago i accidently went inside of her and i went psycho...but then again she is on birthcontrol but i still get scared.....


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

death...they had abortion 50 years ago?...wuts a boondock saint

if abortion is a must then i guess do it....that is if shes pregnant...which still isnt a fact yet so dont worry....yet


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

alan said:


> Heartless-Dealer said:
> 
> 
> > i know this soudns corny.. but her dad is f*cking mafioso.. at least thats what i always got the drift of...
> ...


 no joke


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

l2ob said:


> i always get scared to get my gf pregnant...couple days ago i accidently went inside of her and i went psycho...but then again she is on birthcontrol but i still get scared.....


 got any pics ??


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

theres a good chance she isnt pregnant... ive heard so many times of kids in my grade being late but they were just overreacting...

so go get an EPT (error proof test) and know for sure...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

going psycho? lol


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

alan said:


> l2ob said:
> 
> 
> > i always get scared to get my gf pregnant...couple days ago i accidently went inside of her and i went psycho...but then again she is on birthcontrol but i still get scared.....
> ...


 thats inappropriate.

Deffinately try and get an abortion, it wouldn't be fair on anyone to try and raise a kid now, but i have to say it, why no contraception? I know it doesn't help now, but use a f*cking condom.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> i think i got someone pregnant.. im only 16 .. i dont know what the f*ck im oging to do... the girl is only 15 and she isnt having any cramps and she is due the first of the month and she says she thinks there might be a possibility...
> 
> i couldnt sleep all night and i feel like puking.. what the f*ck can i do...
> 
> ...


 did she ever tell you to wear a rubber?

I have a question

Why didnt u just pull it out right before....and just let her







so that there is no need to spaz out.

I know how u feel though bro...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

sell it on ebay


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dude....ROB...calm down lol...wut happened happened...just dont give him ideas for the future

wut u said is called quiatus interuptus....its not really that effective since even tho u dont know it some semen still goes inside of her...they did it in the medevil ages...so just stick with a condom


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Runaway?! Are you kidding?! Look if you had the responsibility of laying down with her and doing the deed, then you better have the responsibility to pay the consequences. You knew them going into it. Face up to it and be a man about it.

Remember, she is JUST AS SCARED as you are about this. Go to a Planned Parenthood clinic, if you have one around you. They'll help you out, especially if shes pregnant and you decide on an abortion. DONT, whatever you do, DONT make her get an abortion. Let her come to terms on that decision herself. It'll be an emotional trying time for her. The best thing you can do right now and especially if shes pregnant, is just be there for her.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

l2ob said:


> Heartless-Dealer said:
> 
> 
> > i think i got someone pregnant.. im only 16 .. i dont know what the f*ck im oging to do... the girl is only 15 and she isnt having any cramps and she is due the first of the month and she says she thinks there might be a possibility...
> ...


 Even if you "pull out" before there are still chances of her getting pregnant. Thats definitely not a sure route to take and something not to recommend.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

''pull out''














this gets better


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> l2ob said:
> 
> 
> > Heartless-Dealer said:
> ...


 haha ya but since he didnt wear one its like the only other route he could have taken

im just giving suggestions for next time









but please next time think before u act buddy


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

l2ob said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > l2ob said:
> ...


 How is pulling out a *good* suggestion for next time?!

How about just suggesting that he use a rubber. Not only does it prevent her from getting pregnant it also prevents him from getting STD's.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

he never said he didn't wear a rubber







...


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> l2ob said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 i know and but i was looking at it from the point of view where he wouldnt use a rubbber and he had nothing else to do.

But as i said before "think before you act"

He doesnt have to be really smart to figure that one out


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> i think i got someone pregnant.. im only 16 .. i dont know what the f*ck im oging to do... the girl is only 15 and she isnt having any cramps and she is due the first of the month and she says she thinks there might be a possibility...
> 
> i couldnt sleep all night and i feel like puking.. what the f*ck can i do...
> 
> ...


 Whole thing sounds weak for a guy who goes by Heartless Dealer, might should change that to Wienie Boy


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

if he thinks she wont get pregnant if he ''pulls out'' then maybe he is a bit too young to have sex


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

you guys are soooooo overreacting... she THINKS she might be pregnant... how the hell would she know?!?! she didnt even miss a period yet..

do what i said and get the EPT before you do anything


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

How about not doing it at all until your ready to temp fate


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

run


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

you know heres my view on it... please I don't want to start an agrument I just wanna help him. its her choice. if she really is pregnent. WHY DIDN"T YOU FIGURE THIS OUT MONTHS BEFORE ITS DUE!
also being that it is HER baby and she is only 15. it may sound heartless but if it was early in the pregnency you have your whole lives ahead of you maybe an abortion (ONLY IF A FETUS HAS NOT DEVELOPED[again no arguement please])
and if she wants to have it.. well be a father man. thats the least you can do. finish school get good grades try to go to collage and make money to support it.
when life gives you sh*t.. you just gatta scoup it up man.
good luck man


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

alan said:


> run


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

your best bet once you are "sure" 100% "positive" that she is pregnant is go to her father your self and tell him the truth about everything, take the ass wooping and dont run and go with the flow from there..if she is, there is no running, if you run and lie, your gonna make it worse and make him really want to kill you, but stand up like a man ready to take what ever responsability there is in his face and uuhhh







what might not kill you, might help you out. if you find out shes not pregnant, there is a serious lesson here... i cant call it, if she was my daughter, we'd have to work this out after i had gotten out of jail and you were able to talk again







but your best bet is do the unexpected, grow some balls and be the one to tell him like a man


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

maybe give it to a foster family?

i liked the ebay idea though, you could get like $24 and give it to the dad so he doesnt kill you :laugh:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

outlook8 said:


> he never said he didn't wear a rubber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What he said.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> maybe give it to a foster family?
> 
> i liked the ebay idea though, you could get like $24 and give it to the dad so he doesnt kill you :laugh:


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

armac said:


> Whole thing sounds weak for a guy who goes by Heartless Dealer, might should change that to Wienie Boy










Change it to "shoot first ask questions later"


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> death...they had abortion 50 years ago?...wuts a boondock saint
> 
> if abortion is a must then i guess do it....that is if shes pregnant...which still isnt a fact yet so dont worry....yet










im only 26


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

why don,t you give the girl the morning after pill that will solve all your problem,s that will kil all the sperm in her body but you have to give such a pil the next dayyou fucked her


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

been there done that got the baby and the tshirt if she is your teenage life is fucked dont worry about your mums and dads they will still love you and there isnt really any thing they can do now get a test and put your mind at rest


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Filo said:


> O...k... you do know that sometimes girls lie about that just to get you to stay with them. *Get a test kit *for her, and read the results with her.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Be a man about it







One of my best friends is going to be a dad very soon and he is only 16. He already has 2 part time jobs so he can try to support it the best he can


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2004)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> i think i got someone pregnant.. im only 16 .. i dont know what the f*ck im oging to do... the girl is only 15 and she isnt having any cramps and she is due the first of the month and she says she thinks there might be a possibility...


It's too early to panic. 
It might be a few more weeks before you can be sure that something is 'off'.

When you're young, there's always alot of anxiety about getting pregnant and what's going to happen to your life.

In the meantime, think about what you can do differently in the future to be safer. Try to get some professional information so you can accurately assess whether you should be worrying.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

sh'e snot pregnant she's just late


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> sh'e snot pregnant she's just late


 shes not even late unless i read it wrong.

Just don't panic so soon, what proof do you have? did you just not for some reason have a condom and now your panicking about it?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

slip some abrotion pills into her drink man!


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

the condom broke but i didnt "let loose" yet.. i proceded to take off the broken condom and keep going... however i never "let loose"

i pulled out and ended up "letting loose" later through other means.. like 10 minutes later..

im just scared about any potential pre cum

and the fact that she doesnt have any cramps yet and she is due in 2-3 days..

ive been through alot in life... seen alot of sh*t.. and usually think im far from soft..

however ill admit im scared shitless right now


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

OMG...you will prob be fine.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Stress can cause a girl to be late. And she was probably stressin over the fact that the condom broke, school finals coming up(?) or whatever is going on in her life.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> the condom broke but i didnt "let loose" yet.. i proceded to take off the broken condom and keep going... however i never "let loose"
> 
> i pulled out and ended up "letting loose" later through other means.. like 10 minutes later..
> 
> ...


 Ok I'll tell you what will happen:

She is so stressed that she'll have one full week late and you'll be scared to death
the she'll finally has her period

after that you'll start having sex without condoms because you think the pull out works

and u shouldn't


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

omg is this ur first time.. just like smoking weed man first time u do it ur all paranoid .. i think it will be fine but hey dude what u doing anyway banging a made mans daughter.

u keep her marry her then you marry into the family then u bang her. ull be set for the rest of ur life.

dont worry about it lil buddy just think with ur big head next time,.

my advice if ur gonna freak out like this take the dirt path next time. if the girl is giving it up at 15 im sure she will take it up the backside.


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Whatever happens, you need to keep talking to the girl, and make a plan as what the two of you want to do if she is pregnant.

Get one of those over the counter pregancy tests, and check it out with her on the sly. Don't want Mafiosos daddy to walk in while your reading the directions in the bathroom.

Whatever you do don't run away. It's one thing to knock a girl up at 15 or 16 (an uneviable position), but entirly another to get a girl pregnant and bail on her and the kid (a world class shitheel).

No matter what happens, relax. This to shall pass.

Listen, I'm very pro-sex before marriage, but next time your about to slip it in to some chick, try to remember how you feel right now. Maybe you should put off sex until you can handle the responsibilities that come with it.

I yield the soapbox.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

anotherreject04 said:


> dont run you p*ssy face up to it and be a father the last thing this nation needs is another fatherless child
> put on a damn condom


 HA HA.... So true.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> my advice if ur gonna freak out like this take the dirt path next time. if the girl is giving it up at 15 im sure she will take it up the backside.


 *LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*































































Im crying in tears at that!!! SO FUNNY!


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

it was by no means my first time.. i know what im doing.. its just that the f*cking condom broke and sh*t..

i dno im just really nervous that she aint feeling as she normally does a day or two before her period


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Filo said:


> slckr69 said:
> 
> 
> > my advice if ur gonna freak out like this take the dirt path next time. if the girl is giving it up at 15 im sure she will take it up the backside.


there's nothing wrong with "giving it" at 15








as long as you know what you're doing it..
and it doesn't mean you're gonna give the other side away too


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yea, smart people like me pull out and shoot for the eye


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

hahaha lol yeah my first gf was 15 well the first one i did anything with. muahaha.

Gordeez likes the money shot.

15 dang i got some for ya...

old enough to bleed old enough to breed.

if their aint grass in the field take the dirt path.

no bush no push


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

i bet the heartless dealer from the projects of newark sounds like a f*cking bitch now..

well to be honest ive been fucked up and have been in alot of situations.. but this is the worst by far


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

You don't know this because your just a young fella yet but over the course of relationships it's totally normal for a girl to think that she is pregnant like 4 times when she is really young. You not knowing any better will be like WTF you are? OMG I have to run away or kill myself. The feelings are totally natural for a guy.

My GF thought she was a bunch of times. She even was over 2 weeks late with her Period before and I was like











































Then right when I had picked out my Gravestone and Pine Box it turned out to be all in her head. Get a test kit like everyone is saying and it will have probably 1-3 Uses in it. Keep the extras because she will think she is pregnant more than one time.

Also I don't want to bump into your personal life but I would highly recommend that if you are going to be having sex with her on a more consistant basis you really ought to have her on the shot/Pill. Condoms work pretty good but they can and will break. Plus if you don't put it on just right you run the risk of having it fail as well.

Her parents will want to kill her/you but usually they will understand. If it were me looking back at everything I would be really leary of having sex with someone under the age of 18. It's a fairly risky proposition unless you know that her parents are cool with it. Look at it this way. If she is pregnant, her parents could press charges against you for Rape now and you could have a Felony on your record along with being a father at only being 16 years old. Having a felony can make it difficult to get a quality job.

If she is pregnant you are going to have to step up to it. Just be careful what you say to her dad if he confronts you. If you tell him you will be a man and tough it out he's just going to tell you that you are far too young to know what you are talking about and you are incapable of providing for his daughter. This comes as a result of fathers being very very protective of their daughters. Your only defense is to tell him that you never meant for this to happen and if you had the chance to turn back time you would have made a different decision. It was only the one time and afterwards you both felt guilty and decided never to do it again. There are countless ways to go about this and I wish you the best of luck.

To all of you guys that are giving this guy a hard time you should really just give the poor guy some space. He's only 16 and never experiencing this kinda stuff before can be very intimidating. If it were me I would be in a huge hurry to find out if she really is pregnant or not. Go get your kit and do it with her so you can make sure she does it right. If she is pregnant don't panic. You need to stay cool and take a second test just to be sure. Your best option at that point is to ask her if she can confront her mother without her father finding out. If she can then her mom can help her make the decisions about what to do. If you need any more advice feel free to ask man.
KC


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Don't freak out bro, you hear girls flipping out about this all of the time. Definitely get her tested if shes EXTREMELY late. Most likely it is all in her head.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

KrazyCrusader said:


> You don't know this because your just a young fella yet but over the course of relationships it's totally normal for a girl to think that she is pregnant like 4 times when she is really young. You not knowing any better will be like WTF you are? OMG I have to run away or kill myself. The feelings are totally natural for a guy.
> 
> My GF thought she was a bunch of times. She even was over 2 weeks late with her Period before and I was like
> 
> ...


 thanks man


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Secondly pulling out and aiming for the eye is not a valid form of contaception. Now if he was getting a blowjob and he pulled out and shot in the eye I might be more inclined to agree that there is no chance of her getting pregnant from that.

I was just thinking of another possiblity that would make you want to snap. What if it turns out that she is really pregnant but a blood test reveals it wasn't your sperm that impregnated her? What if it were some other guy or alien sperm?


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> KrazyCrusader said:
> 
> 
> > You don't know this because your just a young fella yet but over the course of relationships it's totally normal for a girl to think that she is pregnant like 4 times when she is really young. You not knowing any better will be like WTF you are? OMG I have to run away or kill myself. The feelings are totally natural for a guy.
> ...


 NO problem. Like I said if you need advice anywhere along the way I'd be happy to help ya out!


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

alan said:


> yeh good idea.if she is 15 that is.............ooops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 im 16.. whats the big deal about that?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

KrazyCrusader said:


> Secondly pulling out and aiming for the eye is not a valid form of contaception. Now if he was getting a blowjob and he pulled out and shot in the eye I might be more inclined to agree that there is no chance of her getting pregnant from that.
> 
> I was just thinking of another possiblity that would make you want to snap. What if it turns out that she is really pregnant but a blood test reveals it wasn't your sperm that impregnated her? What if it were some other guy or alien sperm?


 LMAO!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> yea, smart people like me pull out and shoot for the eye


 And you wonder why youve been declared a virgin since :rasp:


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> yea, smart people like me pull out and shoot for the eye


 LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > yea, smart people like me pull out and shoot for the eye
> ...


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

runing wont get you anywhere,. be a man .
wait to see if she is knocked up. take responsilblty for your actions


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > yea, smart people like me pull out and shoot for the eye
> ...


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Ya dude..Sorry to hear...
Man, don't even worry about it though. I'm 16 too!
Seriously, 98% chance says that the delayed period is due to stress over all of this!! Don't worry about it!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > yea, smart people like me pull out and shoot for the eye
> ...










but he does addmit to using prosatutes now


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

KrazyCrusader said:


> Secondly pulling out and aiming for the eye is not a valid form of contaception. Now if he was getting a blowjob and he pulled out and shot in the eye I might be more inclined to agree that there is no chance of her getting pregnant from that.
> 
> I was just thinking of another possiblity that would make you want to snap. What if it turns out that she is really pregnant but a blood test reveals it wasn't your sperm that impregnated her? What if it were some other guy or alien sperm?


 haha i was thinking of that while i was doing my hw


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

It will all work out in the end my friend. If it does work out that she's not pregnant use the fear that she could become pregnant as a lesson and don't think that because you got over this that you are immune to bad things happening.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

if u r man enough to have sex with her u need to be man enough to deal with the consiquenses of your actions it pisses me off when people do this sh*t if ya r not mature enough to do it with protection dont do it at all i suppose u did nto use protection huh


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

RUN!!!!!! as fast as u possibly can... haha lol sorry i had to everyone else is being the moral police so i just gotta be the one to be the asshole.

hahaha

mafioso haha danm can u introduce me to him.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

shoe997bed263 said:


> i suppose u did nto use protection huh


 He said he did and that it broke.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

tell her to jump up and down all night so the little troopers get lost


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

damn i guess what ive said in the past makes sense now...









hhhhmmmmmmm.

OWN UP


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> tell her to jump up and down all night so the little troopers get lost


 haha good one


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> tell her to jump up and down all night so the little troopers get lost


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i hear doin a hand stand also confuses em cause theyll go the wrong way


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> i hear doin a hand stand also confuses em cause theyll go the wrong way


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> tell her to jump up and down all night so the little troopers get lost


 I can see then why her _milk shake_ brought all the boys to the yard.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

I think that the jumping and standing on your head is just urban legend.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

wow you guy act like this is a joke.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

LOL

u mean her PERIOD has not arrived yet or wut?
possibility for precum? SLIM
inaccurate period? quite normal

dun sweat its called ABORTION


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

KrazyCrusader said:


> I think that the jumping and standing on your head is just urban legend.


 they are i was just tryin to light the mood

i think this happens to most teens, it happen to me a few times, just scares though


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

AzNP said:


> LOL
> 
> u mean her PERIOD has not arrived yet or wut?
> possibility for precum? SLIM
> ...


 Keep in mind that the girl is 15. Whether she can get an abortion is up to her family. She can't go into any surgery without parental consent. If she does go to her parents it's possible that the 15 yr old father might administer surgery of his own to the the 16 yr old. Like with an Axe to his chest.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

KrazyCrusader said:


> AzNP said:
> 
> 
> > LOL
> ...


 That law differs from state to state.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

What law?
You can't get an abortion for free anywhere. You have to have insurance disclosures. Your insurance won't pay for an abortion but usually if you go in for one and it turns out that something goes wrong they will cover emergency medical care. You have to be able to sign a disclosure that if she has a complication in the surgery and dies that you aren't going to sue the sh*t out of the doctor. There is always risk and she can't bind a contract being 15 yrs old. Her parents would have to sign up.

You can't even go on a Field Trip in High School without a Permission form you think you can have an Abortion without one?























Sorry but that's just not correct.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

KrazyCrusader said:


> What law?
> You can't get an abortion for free anywhere. You have to have insurance disclosures. Your insurance won't pay for an abortion but usually if you go in for one and it turns out that something goes wrong they will cover emergency medical care. You have to be able to sign a disclosure that if she has a complication in the surgery and dies that you aren't going to sue the sh*t out of the doctor. There is always risk and she can't bind a contract being 15 yrs old. Her parents would have to sign up.
> 
> You can't even go on a Field Trip in High School without a Permission form you think you can have an Abortion without one?
> ...


Laugh it up-if you chose to



> More than half of the teenagers who choose abortion talk about it with at least one parent. But telling a parent is only required in states with mandatory parental involvement laws. Such laws force a woman under 18 to tell a parent or get permission before having an abortion. In most of these states, if she can't talk with her parents - or chooses not to - she can appear before a judge. The judge will consider whether she's mature enough to decide on her own. If not, the judge will decide whether an abortion is in her best interests.


Still laughing?


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

DID YOU GET HER TESTED????


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

x-J-x said:


> DID YOU GET HER TESTED????


 no .. not yet.. hopefully tomorrow


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

In cali anyone over the age 12, meening 13 and up can legal have an abortion with out any one knowing.

It would apear that we like to knock up under age females.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

*Teen Abortion Laws - Parental Consent Issues*
_Abortions are legal in the United States for adults, but what about for women under the age of 18? A teen abortion is legal, but each state varies in their requirements for a legal under-age abortion:
* Latest Update * On 07.16.04, the 9th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals reversed a lower court ruling that required minors to obtain their parent's consent before obtaining an abortion. Teens in Idaho may now obtain an abortion without parent permission._

*Teen Abortion - States That Require Parent Permission:*
The following states require parental permission to perform a teen abortion.
Alaska (for those under the age of 17)

Arizona

Colorado

Florida

Indiana

Kansas

Kentucky

Louisiana

Maine (can be parent or adult family member)

Maryland

Massachusetts

Michigan

Mississippi

Missouri

North Carolina

Pennsylvania

Rhode Island

South Carolina (for those under the age of 17)

Tennessee

Wisconsin (can be parent, grandparent, aunt, uncle or sibling over the age of 25)
*Teen Abortion - States That Do Not Require Parent Permission:* 
The following states do not require parental permission to perform a teen abortion.

Alabama
Alaska (for those over the age of 17)
California
District of Columbia
Hawaii
Idaho
Illinois
Montana
Nevada
New Hampshire
New Jersey
New Mexico
New York
Oklahoma
Oregon
South Carolina (for those over the age of 17)
Vermont
Washington
*Teen Abortion - States That Require That Parents Be Told:*
The following states require that prior to a teen abortion, the teen tell her parents; but she does not need to obtain permission.
Arkansas (requires both parents being told 48 hours before a teen abortion)
Delaware (if under 16 - one parent, one grandparent or a mental health professional must be told 24 hours before a teen abortion)
Georgia (requires one parent being told 24 hours before a teen abortion)
Iowa (requires telling one parent or grandparent 48 hours before a teen abortion)
Minnesota (requires both parents being told 48 hours before a teen abortion)
Nebraska (requires one parent being told 48 hours before a teen abortion)
North Dakota (requires both parents being told before a teen abortion)
Ohio (requires one parent being told 24 hours before a teen abortion)
South Dakota (requires one parent being told 48 hours before a teen abortion)
Texas (requires one parent being told 48 hours before a teen abortion)
Utah (requires one parent being told before a teen abortion)
Virginia (requires one parent being told 24 hours before a teen abortion)
West Virginia (requires one parent being told 24 hours before a teen abortion)
Wyoming (requires one parent being told 48 hours before a teen abortion)


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

things to remember:

she is 15. lots of girls don't really get 'regular' until they're out of their teenage years. stress CAN cause you to be late, or early (which is REALLY F*CKING ANNOYING).

if you ARE using a condom, make absolutely sure to use a water based lubricant. a petrolium based lubricant can errode and eat through the latex in 60 seconds- not only causing non-visible holes, but also making it very easy to rip.

'coitus interruptus' (latin verbiage for "pulling out"- oh the things you learn in college history classes) is not a valid form of contraceptive, even if you were wearing a condom and it ripped. precum can contain enough sperm to impregnate a woman.

take the test, and if you can't affoard one or want to be ABSOLUTELY SURE take her and yourself down to the local Planned Parenthood. They're good people there that most likely won't judge you as they are familiar with this scenario. Because of your and her age it shouldn't cost anything.

hope that helps!!! good luck.









Finally, what is the age of consent in your state? I would really suggest finding this out before you go around banging anymore girls.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

*Age of Consent*
Alabama: 16
Alaska: 16
Arizona: 18
Arkansas: 16
California: 18
Colorado: 15/17
Connecticut: 16
DC: 16
Delaware: 16/18
Florida: 16/18
Georgia: 16
Hawaii: 16
Idaho: 16/18
Illinois:17
Indiana: 16
Iowa: 14/16
Kansas: 16
Kentucky: 16
Louisiana: 17
Maine: 16
Maryland: 16
Massachusetts 16/18
Michigan: 16
Minnesota: 16
Mississippi: 16
Missouri: 14/17
Montana: 16/18
Nebraska: 17
Nevada: 18 homosexual, 16 heterosexual
New Hampshire: 18 homosexual, 16 heterosexual
New Jersey:16
New Mexico: 13
New York: 17
North Carolina: 16
North Dakota: 18
Ohio: 16
Oklahoma: 16
Oregon: 18
Pennsylvania: 16
Rhode Island: 16
South Carolina: 14/16 (bill pending 03/2002)
South Dakota: 16
Tennessee: 18
Texas: 17
Utah: 16/18
Vermont: 16
Virginia: 18
Washington: 16/18
West Virginia: 16 18? 18?
Wisconsin: 18
Wyoming: 16/18?
Military: 16, homosexuality grounds for dismissal


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

So if you are a **** and in the military, you are discharged?


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

13 years of age in new mexico ?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Filo said:


> So if you are a **** and in the military, you are discharged?


 Its the "dont ask, dont tell policy"


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

welcome to my world son...







i got over it.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

See I live in Wisconsin that's why I was under the impression it was 18 or you are totally dicked


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

he's in jersey...... she CAN have an abortion without telling parents, but she IS under the legal age of consent. thats a bit of a connundrum. you may want to ask about this at the PP. they can probably advise you as to what to do best.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

is she pregnant?


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> he's in jersey...... she CAN have an abortion without telling parents, but she IS under the legal age of consent. thats a bit of a connundrum. you may want to ask about this at the PP. they can probably advise you as to what to do best.


 BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

everyone gets the scare in their lifetimes.. rubber or not, there are sometimes defective condoms, but they are like 85-90% effective. birth control is 99.99% effective. and abstonance is 100% effective. i hate being the badguy here, but at 16 you shouldn't be engaging in intercourse to begin with.. but i know i know, you gotta have it.. be responsible next time, use contraceptives.

get an EPT test, have her use it and check the results with her. DO NOT WAIT TILL YOU FIND OUT SHE IS A FEW WEEKS LATE WITH HER PERIOD. you want to find out as soon as possible in order to plan out your options. there are clinics around here in new jersey that will do abortions at little to no cost and will keep information strictly confidential so that your/her parents will never have to find out. your highschool will also have some information on these clinics although they won't say they do until you actually ask them about it. it will just be a burden you will have to carry with you in life. if this was the girls first time, a lot of girls get paranoid like that and will scare the sh*t out of you, and you may feel paranoid as well. even till this day i still get scared some days..

goodluck to you, i hope things turn out ok. if she doesn't get an abortion and truly is pregnant. please man up and take responsibility for your actions. there is nothing worse than a man that runs away from fathering his child, or trying to provide for them. a big







to those that have done this..


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

SpAzZy said:


> everyone gets the scare in their lifetimes.. rubber or not, there are sometimes defective condoms, but they are like 85-90% effective. birth control is 99.99% effective. and abstonance is 100% effective. i hate being the badguy here, but at 16 you shouldn't be engaging in intercourse to begin with.. but i know i know, you gotta have it.. be responsible next time, use contraceptives.
> 
> get an EPT test, have her use it and check the results with her. DO NOT WAIT TILL YOU FIND OUT SHE IS A FEW WEEKS LATE WITH HER PERIOD. you want to find out as soon as possible in order to plan out your options. there are clinics around here in new jersey that will do abortions at little to no cost and will keep information strictly confidential so that your/her parents will never have to find out. your highschool will also have some information on these clinics although they won't say they do until you actually ask them about it. it will just be a burden you will have to carry with you in life. if this was the girls first time, a lot of girls get paranoid like that and will scare the sh*t out of you, and you may feel paranoid as well. even till this day i still get scared some days..
> 
> ...


 Agreed








Those that Run.
My ex girlfriends dad did that. Her mother was like 17 or some sh*t when it happened and he skipped town. Made life hell for my ex-gf and her mother.

Your damned if you run and your damned if you stay. To stay though is brave and the manly thing to do.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Time for the Leykis "Hail Mary Pass".


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

at least he was not like my roommates parents... he was a mistake or miracle, not sure. his parents used a condom and his mom was on birth control, and she still got pregnant and had him, only child.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> he was a mistake or miracle, not sure.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> at least he was not like my roommates parents... he was a mistake or miracle, not sure. his parents used a condom and his mom was on birth control, and she still got pregnant and had him, only child.


 lol. i'm a freaking miracle. my mom lost several other pregnancies and no one knows why.... i was concieved while she was on BC (the pill is NOT 99.99% effective, only 80 some precent. the patch is like 90% and the best ones out there are the IUD and the depo shot which are in the 99th precentile) i'm an only child but she says she's so lucky to have me. i really gotta remind her of this the next time when she's yelling at me for stupid sh*t.


----------



## BRUTUStheOSUpiranha (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey, dont worry about it. Im 18, and ive had my own scares. Just make sure to use a condom, get her on the pill, and be careful. Go get a test at PlannedParenthood, that way her parents wont know, and you can go from there...


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

SCENARIO: using a condom (trojan f*cking blows), going at it, remove penis from vag, condom still set, change pos, insert, going at it, remove, condom BROKE, no ejac or anythin, condom had spermicide, peed earlier....chances of pregnancy from pre-cum?


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

in holland you can get a abortion for free and nobody has to now that,s because the dockter can tell nobody because that,s illegal ,

don,t worry to much i dont think that the girl is pregnant you goota have her tested because some girls don,t tell you the truth the want you to believe there pregnant so you will stay with her , that usualy happens when you are in some trouble or you have fuckt another girl then the get really peranooid


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

that last one was way to much info man. but theres always a chance


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i wish i had a mo fuckin gf to be worried about getting her prego


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ozhp said:


> i wish i had a mo fuckin gf to be worried about getting her prego


 No you dont ....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> b_ack51 said:
> 
> 
> > at least he was not like my roommates parents... he was a mistake or miracle, not sure. his parents used a condom and his mom was on birth control, and she still got pregnant and had him, only child.
> ...


 My mother was the same way. She had several miscarriages before me. In fact she had given up on getting pregnant, until out of the blue she was pregnant with me.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

i got put in the same situation as you Heartless-dealer but it all worked out. make sure you get a test done man. my gf when i was 16 said i got her pregnant even though i was wearing a condom and had me going on it for about 2 months before i found out she was lying by making her take a test in front of me (i wanted to rip her uterus out and suffocate her with it like a plastic bag but i just walked out the door and never talked to her again). ive got 3 things you need to know man. 1-abortion is an option it is ultimately the womans choice though and if daddy is going to kill you all like suggested it seems like a good one. 2-have the baby and be a father 3. be a p*ssy and run away the choice is yours.

and boondock saints is a great movie-go rent

to the women in this forum advice- never tell a man your pregnant unless you are otherwise your man run away screaming like a little baby


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > b_ack51 said:
> ...


 aww karen you really are my worser half- or i'm your better









yeah there were i think 3 before me and 2 after. she lost indentical twin boys in the 5th or 6th month... so they lived a little before they died







after them she just stopped trying. that was when i was like 4.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

hey heartless you still with us ???


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

iwantapiranha said:


> SCENARIO: using a condom (trojan f*cking blows), going at it, remove penis from vag, condom still set, change pos, insert, going at it, remove, condom BROKE, no ejac or anythin, condom had spermicide, peed earlier....chances of pregnancy from pre-cum?


 sorry for butting in this thread but i figured my question was somewhat related. any1 have a response to this? ty.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

iwantapiranha said:


> iwantapiranha said:
> 
> 
> > SCENARIO: using a condom (trojan f*cking blows), going at it, remove penis from vag, condom still set, change pos, insert, going at it, remove, condom BROKE, no ejac or anythin, condom had spermicide, peed earlier....chances of pregnancy from pre-cum?
> ...


 little change she get pregnant then but it still a change if you are unlucky she will get pregnant of that


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

iwantapiranha said:


> iwantapiranha said:
> 
> 
> > SCENARIO: using a condom (trojan f*cking blows), going at it, remove penis from vag, condom still set, change pos, insert, going at it, remove, condom BROKE, no ejac or anythin, condom had spermicide, peed earlier....chances of pregnancy from pre-cum?
> ...


 my answer .............wtf are you on


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Tinkerbelle said:
> ...


 Oh wow...







Perhaps it was for the better. She gets to spoil you now









But wow 6 months...thats a far way in.







Too bad they couldnt be saved. I wonder if technology of today could have prevented that.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 well being twins they were so tiny to start with and really they were on that VERY edge of 'live or die' because they were like 5 1/2 months. the one lived like 15 minutes or something, but the larger of the two which was like only 2lbs or so lived an hour.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Tinkerbelle said:
> ...










this thread is not about kids


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

alan said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Threads get derailed all the time, suck it up! Its not like were WAY off topic or anything.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

it is to about kids what do you think you have when she is pregnant. u think u get an animal or a grown up no you gets kids.

PWN3D

all your base are belong to us.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Threads get derailed all the time












I know all about that.


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

alan said:


> iwantapiranha said:
> 
> 
> > iwantapiranha said:
> ...


 what do you mean what am i on? i dont get it. please explain?


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Dude, I've done a lot of research about the topic of getting girls pregnant. Here's a link that should help you decide what to do:

Teen Pregnancy Resource


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

iwantapiranha said:


> alan said:
> 
> 
> > iwantapiranha said:
> ...


 how good was the sex? when was the last time you ejaculated?

probaly a low chance... especially if she wasnt ovulating


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

If she is, I've got two words for ya...


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Seriously though, I agree with those who say not to worry until you know for sure.
Get her to take a test ASAP. Good luck!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> i think i got someone pregnant.. im only 16 .. i dont know what the f*ck im oging to do... the girl is only 15 and she isnt having any cramps and she is due the first of the month and she says she thinks there might be a possibility...
> 
> i couldnt sleep all night and i feel like puking.. what the f*ck can i do...
> 
> ...


 abortion is an option









if not then do the right thing dude


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Threads get derailed all the time
> ...


 dont let her dump the kid in the dumpster


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

alan said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Ms. Natt's gonna lock this forum you better not agitate her!


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

Find out if she is pregnant. If she is run.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

confused said:


> Find out if she is pregnant. If she is run.


 To mexico.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 LOL!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

http://funnyjunk.com/movies/50/Children+SUCK/stream hey watch this this is funny for your little situation


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> alan said:
> 
> 
> > Tinkerbelle said:
> ...


 So anyone catch that GB game???


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

When in doubt, suck it out.

-PK
-Helpful.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Well, this thread is to long for my febal self to read it all without forgetting what was in the first 20 posts. With that said, I will add my 2 pennies.

I have had atleast 5 insidents where a female said she was pregnant by me. Some of these hoes (yes I said it) tried to say this sh*t more than once, and i even had a hoe telling people she had my kid, while I was locked up.









Have you guys been fighting latly? This is a true sign of a hang-on-chick.

Until her ass goes to the doctors and shows you a possitive pregnancy test, don't beleave her, just let her think you beleave her. Then when she says she isn't pregnant, use that as an excuse to leave her.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

chiefkyle said:


> Well, this thread is to long for my febal self to read it all without forgetting what was in the first 20 posts. With that said, I will add my 2 pennies.
> 
> I have had atleast 5 insidents where a female said she was pregnant by me. Some of these hoes (yes I said it) tried to say this sh*t more than once, and i even had a hoe telling people she had my kid, while I was locked up.
> 
> ...


 Hahhaha. Best reply yet!


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Oh yeah. Now you can change your name to "Heartless-Daddy".


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Wow I thought my roommate was special. I guess I'm just gonna have to go laugh at him now.

New topic to be posted: Types of Contraceptives
Coat hanger was already said.
I'll start: Punching the girl in the stomach. (Warning: Not sure if this will work, roommate said this when playing a drinking game and the category was Types of Birth Control. So use at own risk)


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> alan said:
> 
> 
> > l2ob said:
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> I'll start: Punching the girl in the stomach. (Warning: Not sure if this will work, roommate said this when playing a drinking game and the category was Types of Birth Control. So use at own risk)


 Thats fucked up.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> b_ack51 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll start: Punching the girl in the stomach. (Warning: Not sure if this will work, roommate said this when playing a drinking game and the category was Types of Birth Control. So use at own risk)
> ...


 Very fucked up, and if it was supposed to be funny.... It's not


----------



## estubbaly (Feb 6, 2004)

I don't know what the kid is most afraid of;the girl's father,..becoming a father,..or reading the rest of this crazy thread...


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > b_ack51 said:
> ...


 I thought it was. Being that no one would really concider this. Shows more the inteligence (sp?) of the auther more than the intended audience.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Wow I thought my roommate was special. I guess I'm just gonna have to go laugh at him now.
> 
> New topic to be posted: Types of Contraceptives
> Coat hanger was already said.
> I'll start: Punching the girl in the stomach. (Warning: Not sure if this will work, roommate said this when playing a drinking game and the category was Types of Birth Control. So use at own risk)


 except those aren't contraceptives, but forms of abortion.

contraceptives are ways to PREVENT pregnancy, those are ways to GET RID OF pregnancy.

they are also obnoxiously rude and disgusting.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

No body suggested drinking paint thinner? I'm dissapointed.

Seriously though guys. This is very serious for the guy. Especially if she really is pregnant. Give him a break.

PS It's not nice to hit women. Not even in the stomach! You are a bad man!


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Wow I thought my roommate was special. I guess I'm just gonna have to go laugh at him now.
> 
> New topic to be posted: Types of Contraceptives
> Coat hanger was already said.
> I'll start: Punching the girl in the stomach. (Warning: Not sure if this will work, roommate said this when playing a drinking game and the category was Types of Birth Control. So use at own risk)


 thats pretty lame..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

KrazyCrusader said:


> No body suggested drinking paint thinner? I'm dissapointed.
> 
> Seriously though guys. This is very serious for the guy. Especially if she really is pregnant. Give him a break.
> 
> PS It's not nice to hit women. Not even in the stomach! You are a bad man!


 LMFAO paint thinner. Maybe try laxative LOL!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ghostnote said:


> b_ack51 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow I thought my roommate was special. I guess I'm just gonna have to go laugh at him now.
> ...


 Like there arnt other stupid comments on this thread, "use a coat hanger"


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

UPPPPPDATE!!

she had her period today... im so relieved... and from now on ive gotta always have a spare on me in case the first ever breaks again :nod:


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

> UPPPPPDATE!!
> 
> she had her period today... im so relieved... and from now on ive gotta always have a spare on me in case the first ever breaks again


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> UPPPPPDATE!!
> 
> she had her period today... im so relieved... and from now on ive gotta always have a spare on me in case the first ever breaks again :nod:


 Good!









Yeah, always carry spares and her taking a trip to Planned Parenthood is still a good idea... She can get on the pill and get some spermicial gel!

If you use all 3, chances are you won't have to go through this again


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> UPPPPPDATE!!
> 
> she had her period today... im so relieved... and from now on ive gotta always have a spare on me in case the first ever breaks again :nod:










congrats

thats a load off of your chest huh


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i heard pushing her down the stairs works good. and hitting her isnt gonna do it u gotta slug her in the stomach with a baseball bat.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Punch her in the ovaries.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Sweet Lu's 10 ways to not get a girl pregnant after you fucked up

1.place girl on merry-go-round with vagina facing outward and spin really fast
2.run
3.run faster dip sh*t
4.inject her with horse sperm and blame it on the horse, not you
5.post it on pfury
6.wet/dry vacume (self-explanitory)
7.flush it out with a garden hose
8.reach in and use teezers
9. run man run
10. use you python syphon, wash it then suck it, wash it then suck it


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> Sweet Lu's 10 ways to not get a girl pregnant after you fucked up
> 
> 1.place girl on merry-go-round with vagina facing outward and spin really fast
> 2.run
> ...










ewwwww!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Sweet Lu's 10 ways to not get a girl pregnant after you fucked up
> 
> 1.place girl on merry-go-round with vagina facing outward and spin really fast
> 2.run
> ...


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> Sweet Lu's 10 ways to not get a girl pregnant after you fucked up
> 
> 1.place girl on merry-go-round with vagina facing outward and spin really fast
> 2.run
> ...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> UPPPPPDATE!!
> 
> she had her period today... im so relieved... and from now on ive gotta always have a spare on me in case the first ever breaks again :nod:


 when in doubt, double bag it!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> UPPPPPDATE!!
> 
> she had her period today... im so relieved... and from now on ive gotta always have a spare on me in case the first ever breaks again :nod:


 told you so... i was pretty sure she wasnt pregnant... tell that bitch not to overreact anymore


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> UPPPPPDATE!!
> 
> she had her period today... im so relieved... and from now on ive gotta always have a spare on me in case the first ever breaks again :nod:


 I'm glad it worked out for you! In retrospect, this should be a good experiance for you because you will always be thinking about it, thus being extra careful.

Now is the time to phone book the bitch for getting you all worked up for nothing. Why a phone book? They don't bruise.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Heartless-Dealer said:
> 
> 
> > UPPPPPDATE!!
> ...


 dont jump without a parachuet









wrap it before you whack it









how many more puns are out there ????????????


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

taking advantage of a 15 year old







...well, dont worry, just make sure you think twice in twice in teh future about that sorta thing. If your not ready to be a father, then your not ready for sex. and I am sure a 15 year old girl is not ready to be a mother...(i didnt read all teh posts btw, so if someone posted something like this oh well) Dont run away, thats being a p*ssy, and for F*** SAKE USE A







CONDOM









good luck, and ease your mind with a test kit.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

havent you heard rubber on rubber rips so dont double bag it.....boonedock saints rock







the good ole irish


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Get her on birth control!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I say you stop freaking out. Wait a couple months and if she really is pregnant, then man up and be a dad. In the mean time, go spend quality time with her, show her that you're a big boy now, that you can take responsibility into your own hands and help her take care of what needs to be done. On top of that, go research about possible foster care, go talk to your counselor about getting information about teen-parent hood.

Just do something about it, not just get online and bitching "I don't know what to do, I knocked up a girl and now I'm stuck." You're not helping anyone by doing this.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> UPPPPPDATE!!
> 
> she had her period today... im so relieved... and from now on ive gotta always have a spare on me in case the first ever breaks again :nod:


You need to have one of the other 15 year old girls you go to school with jump that bitch.

Tell you what, I would have paid some girls to beat her ass real good.

YOU DID DUMP HER FOR LIEING TO YOU RIGHT!









Nevermind, your a p*ssy.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

chiefkyle said:


> Heartless-Dealer said:
> 
> 
> > UPPPPPDATE!!
> ...












i didn't know she came to. still, my suggestion still stands.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> when in doubt, double bag it!


 Double bagging it can cause the condoms to rip easier because of the friction of the rubber :\

As far as the scare goes, I know how you feel man. My girl and I almost always use protection(I'd say 98% of the time), but one month her body just decided to skip the period all together. Talk about being scared shitless. We got a test and it put my mind at ease.

Now, I know you guys are young so you might not know about spotting. Is she 110% sure this is a regular period? When a girl gets pregnate there will be a little bit of blood looking fluid that comes out during implantation of the egg, and that is refered to as spotting. It's normaly a very small amount of blood and doesn't last longer than a day.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Itz even better than having an orgasm isn't it


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

swet lu:


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

good to hear and other post was just a joke.... sorry, my friends and i just have weird sense of humor i guess.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

so...............is he still alive or did the old man find out ??


----------

